# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Travelgenio



## WernerM (20 Oktober 2013)

Über Skyscanner bin ich an Travelgenio geraten.
Folgende Masche:
Flugdaten und persönliche Daten eingeben
Kreditkartennummer etc eingeben
es erfolgt eine leere Seite mit Hinweis "Buchung erfolgt...."
Dann eine Seite "die Buchung war nicht erfolgreich, bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal"
Dann hört man zunächst gar nichts mehr von der Leuten
Nach zwei Tagen per Email von [email protected]
"Sie haben erfolglos bei uns versucht zu buchen - für 5 EURO Rabatt können Sie die Buchung bei uns wiederholen.

Was ich nicht tat.

Nach zwei Wochen war der gesamte Flugpreis über meine Kreditkarte von meinem Konto ohne irgendeine Gegenleistung abgebucht. Keine Bestätigung der Buchung, kein Ticket.
Die Firma sitzt in Spanien und wirbt mit  billigen Flügen.
Auf Anfragen wird mit einem über Google Translate generierten Text geantwortet, der sich in keiner Weise auf die eigentliche Frage bezieht.

Im Internet habe ich gesehen, dass sehr viele Leute auf Travelgenio in genau der selben Art und Weise hereingefallen sind

Man sollte evtl. Sammelklage erwägen oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee?

Gruss
W


----------



## BenTigger (20 Oktober 2013)

Hammelplagen gibt es nicht in Deutschland. Hier sind alle Einzelkämpfer.

Ich würde das SOFORT bei meiner Kreditkartenfirma melden und sie auffordern, das Geld nicht abzubuchen, bzw. zurückfordern.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (21 Oktober 2013)

Abgesehen von der Kreditkarten Rückforderung kann man Strafanzeige und Strafantrag stellen. Kurzes Gurgeln ergibt: völlig unseriös und nur negative Berichte.
http://www.hotukdeals.com/misc/anyone-used-travelgenio-know-anything-about-them-1112201
http://www.trustpilot.de/review/www.travelgenio.com
den wiki Eintrag hamse wohl selber geschriehm???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travelgenio

Ich buche nur noch direkt bei den Linien und auch da gibts Fallen bei Billigfliegern wie Vueling mit seiner 0900 Nummer


----------



## jupp11 (21 Oktober 2013)

WernerM schrieb:


> Man sollte evtl. Sammelklage erwägen


zum 1493 Mal : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der _class action_ nicht zulässig, da dem deutschen Recht eine Gruppenbetroffenheit fremd ist. Jeder Kläger muss seine individuelle Betroffenheit, seinen individuellen Schaden und die Kausalität zwischen beidem darlegen und nachweisen.


Tipp: Nicht soviel US-Serien sehen....


----------



## rosa2007 (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo WernerM, leider werden wir nicht bei der Sammelklage mitmachen - aber du hast uns durch deinen Beitrag vor einer ziemlichen Pleite bewahrt - herzlichen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wir haben dann bei der Airline direkt gebucht  - auch wenn es insgesamt 80 Euros mehr gekostet hat....


----------



## scholzilein (20 Juli 2014)

Ich habe mit Travelgenio einen Flug von China nach Australien gebucht und musste am Flughafen Shanghai feststellen, dass ich nicht auf der Passagierliste stehe. Nach langem hin und her mit den Airlineangestellten und vergeblicher Bemühung Travelgenio zu kontaktieren musste ich mir letzendlich ein komplett neues Ticket besorgen und somit wieder mehrere hundert Euro ausgeben. Gehört habe ich von Travelgenio zu diesem Thema nichts trotz mehrmaliger Kontaktaufnahme. Leider konnte ich bisher noch nicht herausfinden wie ich an mein Geld komme und werde es wohl auch nicht wieder sehen. Fazit: AUF KEINEN FALL MIT TRAVELGENIO BUCHEN!


----------



## attila20 (22 November 2014)

No, don't book via travelgenio.
You see a good Price and after you have finished the booking
you have to pay a "creditcard fee" which is very high.
But not anounced before.
Very unserios.


----------



## bova (27 Januar 2015)

Bitte nicht buchen - richtige Betrüger!!!

Ich kann den Betrug aus dem letzten Post bestätigen - mir ist gerade absolut das Gleiche passiert!

Menno, bin ich wütend!!! Ich werde die ganze Nacht am PC verbringen und meine Erfahrung wiederholen, denn so betrogen wurde ich seit langem nicht!!!

Nun zu der Geschichte:
Meine Schwester hat mich gebeten für sie ein Ticket zu buchen, weil sie mit ihrer Kreditkarte nur 500 € monatlich überweisen kann. Sie hat gemeint, das Ticket wäre bei skyscanner am günstigsten und ich soll ihr das von der Seite holen. 
Ich habe es auch versucht: skyscanner gefunden, den Flug gefunden, der Preis  hat gestimmt und dann wurde ich auf die Seite von *Travelgenio *verlinkt um zu buchen. Bei der Buchung habe ich mein erstes Problem gehabt: als ich die Kreditkartennummer eingeben wollte, wurde ich gefragt ob ich eine Credit, Debit oder Elektric Visa habe!
Ich habe wirklich bis heute Abend nicht gewusst, dass so eine Unterteilung überhaupt existiert. Nach dem ich die Falsche Wahl, "Credit", gewählt habe, meine KK wurde nicht akzeptiert. Drauf habe ich die Hotline angerufen und musste auf Englisch mit einer Dame diskutieren - ihre Erklärung war, ich muss wissen welche KK ich habe und es sei mit meiner Karte etwas nicht in Ordnung. Na ja, ziemlich schnell habe ich geblickt, dass das Gespräch mir nichts bringt.

Blöderweise habe ich nach dem Gespräch nochmals versucht und dismal habe ich leider "richtig" auf Debit getippt - "ich hab's geschafft!!!", dachte ich...

Ich hab meine Schwester informiert und als ich ihr die Buchungsbestäginungs-Email schicken wollte, ich bin fast wahnsinnig geworden!!! 

DER PREIS WAR STATT 410, auf ein mal 452 €!!!!
Nirgends bei der Buchung habe ich irgendein anderen Preis als den aus dem skyscanner gesehen!!!
Hab versucht die Buchung auch zu wiederholen - der niedrigere Preis bleibt bis zum letzten Schrit!!!


Beim googeln nach der Buchung hab ich den Thread gefunden und mich gleich angemeldet um über meine Erfahrung zu berichten!!!

Ich hoffe, keinem passiert so was wie mir mehr!!!


----------



## andreas1234 (8 April 2015)

+1, travelgenio präsentiert sich als firma die man unbedingt meiden sollte!


----------



## Der Dankbare (10 April 2015)

...ich kann Euch gar nicht sagen, wie dankbar ich für diese Infos bin!!!
Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass die meisten von Euch den Ärger schon hinter sich hatten. Ich selbst bin Gott-sei-Dank offenbar schon vorher aus dem System geflogen und die haben nur meine E-Mail-Adresse. Danach kam irgendwelcher Syntax-Error-Text, den ich sicherheitshalber auf per pdf gespeichert habe. Verstehe ich sowieso nicht...

Irgendwie hatte ich die Eingebung, mal nach Bewertungen zu suchen...und fand Eure! Ich hoffe, Ihr kommt irgendwie an diese Gauner...viel Erfolg!!!

...und trotzdem nicht die Lust am Reisen verlieren!!!

Der Dankbare


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Tut immer wieder gut zu sehen daß unsere Arbeit hier nicht umsonst ist.


----------



## Jaclemans (13 April 2015)

13.04.2015 aktueller Fall.
Auch ich habe, nicht das erste Mal,bei Travelgenio gebucht. Bisher war alles ok, aber dieses Mal hatten wir Flüge von Düs via ZH nach Miami gebucht und mussten aufgrund Krankheit eines Familienmitglieds die Reise stornieren. Gesagt getan und nun erstattet mir Travelgenio von Flügen die 510€ pP gekostet haben Insgesamt 135€ - 30€ pP Bearbeitungsgebühren. Das ist rechtlich nicht in Ordnung und und ich versuche nun schon seit 4 Wochen dort jemanden zu erreichen, aber nix ist mit Kontakt. Am Telefon wird man Spanisch abgewiesen und via Mail tut sich auch nicht viel. Letzte Mail wurde um Kontakt Adresse und Steuernummer gebeten, dann würde es eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Steuer geben, ist aber auch schon 3 Wochen her. Ich werde hier weiter berichten was passiert, mache mir aber keine großen Hoffnungen. Dem lieben Gott sei Dank das ich eine Versicherung habe die das übernimmt.
Fazit: Nach 2 Eimern mit Honig kommt einer mit Sch...e


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2015)

Jaclemans schrieb:


> Insgesamt 135€ - 30€ pP Bearbeitungsgebühren. Das ist rechtlich nicht in Ordnung ....


Was steht denn in deren Geschäftsbedingungen zum Stornofall?

Hast du eine Reiserücktrittsversicherung oder die mit dem Plus abgeschlossen?



Jaclemans schrieb:


> Am Telefon wird man Spanisch abgewiesen ...


Das wundert mich bei einem spanischen Anbieter nun wirklich nicht.


> Travelgenio SL
> c/Albasanz, 15, 2º Izq.
> 28037-Madrid
> Spanien


----------



## Jaclemans (13 April 2015)

Das Kleingedruckte erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich da ich über Skyscanner zu Travelgenio geleitet wurde und dieses alles online gebucht wurde. Hinterher ist man natürlich immer schlauer, aber mal Hand aufs Herz, wer liest sich online das komplette Kleingedruckte durch?
Zum Telefongespräch: Anfangs sprach man noch deutsch, dann verstand und sprach man nur noch spanisch, komisch gell?
Reiserücktritt plus Abbruch, jepp


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2015)

Das Kleingedruckte von Travelgenio verweist bei Stornierungen klar auf die Bedingungen der jeweiligen Fluglinie und empfiehlt ganz klar den Abschluß einer Reiserücktrittsversicherung.
Also da sehe ich jetzt mal keine Fallen o.ä.
Wenn Du also da vabanque gespielt hast und auf die Reiserücktrittsversicherung verzichtet hast kannst Du ziemlich sicher in den AGB der Fluglinie bei welchem Stornotermin vor Flugbeginn welche Stornogebühren zu zahlen sind.
Bei manchen Gesellschaften steht auch z.B. klar drin daß der Flug verfällt und Du gar nichts mehr kriegst.
Kann man von halten was man will, wenn man dort bucht akzeptiert man das - Billigflieger dann halt


----------



## pesotante (19 April 2015)

ich habe gebucht mit travelgenio. hat soweit alles geklappt. das problem ist einfach die informationsflut. es kam die flugbestätigung mehr nicht. der flug sollte Brüssel - santo domingo gehen. ich war absolut unsicher ob das auch klappt. habe dann mit travelgenio in madrid kontakt aufgenommen. die leute waren sehr nett, und haben mir den flug nochmals per mail bestätigt. habe dann visacard kontaktiert, und von dort die information bekommen das sie mit der Firma noch keine probleme hatten. trotzdem hatte ich immer noch zweifel. bin dann aber trotzdem auf gut glück nach Brüssel gefahren, und siehe da alles war kein problem. also wenn angst dann bitte in madrid anrufen. leute sprechen gut deutsch und werden euch ganz sicher weiter helfen.

also ganz ehrlich, habe nach euren Kommentaren auch angst gehabt. hatte leider schon gebucht. habe mich auch mit visacard in verbindung gesetzt. dort wurde mir die angst genommen. habe den flug korrekt angetreten.  also alles in ordnung. würde jedem empfehlen auch mal bei travegenio in madrid anzurufen. sprechen sehr gut deutsch. meine sorge war also unbegründet. mein flug ging Brüssel- santo domingo


----------



## MaryJane (14 Mai 2015)

*HILFE?!* Ich benötige so schnell wie möglich eine antwort!! Wir haben vorgestern bei travelgenio gebucht, keine gute entscheidung war es die erfahrungsberichte im nachhinein zu lesen .. Wobei ich schon bei den hohen kartengebühren von fast *90 Euro* sehr skeptisch geworden bin. Gebucht habe ich von DE - MIA, FL für 2. Da ich nicht so viel erwartet haette (ist noch nie so hoch gewesen für den Zahlungsprozess.. ) und schon die anderen kosten miteinkalkuliert habe, dachte ich mir es wird noch durchgehen und ich haette die nötigen euros auf der karten, war dem nicht so, deswegen eine email spaeter erhalten, dass die zahlung nicht durchging. Jetzt lese ich aber auf so vielen formen, dass viele so ein Problem hatten!! Ich weiss sicher jetzt das ich nicht genug geld drauf hatte, aber nun habe ich angst  Habe die email erst abends wahrnehmen können und am nächsten tag ist feiertag, heute, also muss ich warten bis die banken morgen wieder offen haben um das geld drauf zu legen.. Wobei uns bestimmt irgendwelche gebühren wieder angerechnet werden. Mein eigentliches Problem besteht jetzt darin, wie komm ich besser weg, stornieren und auf fast 100 euro sitzen bleiben oder zur bank und nochmal probieren, mein mann kann auch spanisch falls es irgendwelche probleme geben sollte, währe dies kein problem.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2015)

MaryJane schrieb:


> Mein eigentliches Problem besteht jetzt darin, wie komm ich besser weg, stornieren und auf fast 100 euro sitzen bleiben oder zur bank und nochmal probieren, mein mann kann auch spanisch falls es irgendwelche probleme geben sollte, währe dies kein problem.


Stornieren, weil dir im Nachhinein die Buchung zu teuer ist oder das Guthaben auffüllen, damit die Zahlung fertig abgewickelt werden kann? Wobei sollen dir da wildfremde Leute im Internet helfen? Die Entscheidung kann dir niemand abnehmen und fremden Senf dazu geben, hilft dir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## ART (15 Juli 2015)

NICHT TRAVELGENIO BUCHEN!! 


Habe einen Rückflug aus den USA nach stundenlangem hin und her storniert.

Die Stornierung und die damit verbunden Rückzahlung wurde mir von Air Berlin bestätigt und an Travelgenio freigegeben.

Travelgenio hat dann zugesagt das nach 62 Tagen?? das Geld auf die Kreditkarte zurückgebucht wird. Das war im Januar 2015!!


Bis heute ist auch nach mehrfacher Abmahnung nichts geschehen.

Travelgenio befindet sich meiner Ansicht nach im Kriminellen Bereich.

NICHT BUCHEN MIT TRAVELGENIO!!


----------



## Franke1975 (26 Juli 2015)

Hallo bis gestern abend kannte ich diese Firma travelgenio noch nicht, als ich meine Kreditkartenabrechnung vom Juni durchlas, sah ich das mir von dieser Firma 353,70 abgebucht wurden. Hatte diese Visa Karte gerade mal  2 Wochen und wurde nur einmal in einem Hotel eingesetzt. Habe die Karte gleich sperren lassen, bin gespannt ob ich mein Geld wiederbekomme.


----------



## lost-in-music (4 August 2015)

!!!UNSERIÖSE ABZOCKERFIRMA!!!
Flug bei TRAVELGENIO gebucht (weitergeleitet von skyscaner). Gemerkt dass ich den Flug (29.6.2015) zeitlich nicht schaffe. Also angefragt wie die Konditionen für Storno sind. 300 euro gebühr plus 30 euro bearbeitung. Bitter aber ok. bis zu 24h vor flug möglich. alles gemacht. (die mail kamen immer prompt, aber extrem kurz gefasst, natürlich auf englisch, zwischendurch eine spanische ohne wirklichen inhalt, immer nur mit vornamen 'unterschrieben') bestätigung fürs storno von denen erhalten. 4h vor abfluge bekomme ich eine mail dass der flug nicht refundable ist. 
die hatten meine daten, die flugdaten, alles. und checken erst am letzten tag die fluglinie. 
natürlich habe ich sofort protestiert und auf unsere schriftlichen vereinbarungen verwiesen. keine reaktion. reaktion gefortert, irgendeine äußerung. nichts. mit anwalt (fristsetzung) gedroht. nichts. werde jetzt wohl klagen. oder strafanzeige stellen. es geht zwar 'nur' um ca. 800,- €, für mich ist das aber EXTREM viel geld und der ganze stress und folgekosten (durch umbuchung anderer flüge, da meine partnerin schon vor ort war und dann früher zurück nach dlt wollte/musste) die entstanden sind lassen mich vor wut kochen wenn ich daran denke!

sollte es neues vom anwalt geben oder ich einen schritt weiterkomme melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## lost-in-music (4 August 2015)

@ Hippo (Moderator): selbst wenn das im Kleingedruckten steht, kann mir eine Firma, die sich das ja in die Firmenpolitik (AGBs) schreibt, doch nicht eine Zusage machen zum stornieren, mir die Gebühren listen um dann am Tag des Abfluges davon Abstand zu nehmen und sich nie weider zu melden (z.B. nach dem Motto: sorry, stand doch in den AGBs die du bestätigt hast. 

wenn der Fluggast von sich aus storniert, dann haben Fluggesellschaften den vollen Preis zu erstatten (http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Was-zahlen-Airlines-bei-Stornierungen-article13440901.html) einziges Problem könnte hier sein, dass ja nicht direkt über die Fluggesellschaft gebucht wurde. Travelgenio sollte als Online Reisebüro für die Kommunikation zwischen Fluggast und Fluggesellschaft zuständig sein.

@Reducal:
Wenn sich ein Reisebüro, das international Flüge vermittelt und sich im Internet u.a. auf deutsch, englisch und finnisch präsentiert, dann kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass ein Einstellungskriterium für Mitarbeiter am Telefonservice mindestens (!!!) fließend Englisch sprechen.


----------



## Terim (18 August 2015)

Bin über Idealo.de nach Travelgenio (vorsicht Firmensitz ist in Spanien) gelandet. Weil die Flugtickets und Abflugzeiten für mich gelegen waren. Habe versucht für 4 Personen Flug nach Istanbul mit Kreditkarte zu kaufen. Alle Schritte durchgegangen und Kreditdaten angegeben. Nach Abschluss habe ich folgende Meldung bekommen." Die Buchung konnte nicht durchgefürt werden, da der gewünschte Flug nicht mehr verfügbar ist , obwohl noch Tickets über 8 Stück online zusehen war. Am nächsten Tag habe ich folgende Mail bekommen
--
Guten Tag, .....
Vor kurzem haben Sie eine Reservierung für eine Flug mit Travelgenio eingeleitet. Um Ihnen dabei behilflich zu sein,
diese Buchung abzuschließen, bieten wir Ihnen eine Ermäßigung von 10.00 € an, wenn Sie einen der folgenden Links verwenden,um Ihre Buchung vorzunehmen:

Klicken Sie hier, um die bereits eingeleitete Buchung abzuschließen.   
---
Aber mann konnte nirgendswo klicken können also keine Link. Habe auch mit anderen Internet Browser versucht ohne Erfolg. 
Daraufhin habe ich versucht Hotline zu erreichen aber bin immer nach Indien mit Englisch sprache gelandet. Was ich nicht alles verstanden habe. Ich solle 10 min. später anrufen, dann wird auch deutsch gesprochen haben die mir gesagt, aber nach mehreren versuchen haben die mir immer das gleiche gesagt (Bin immer nach indien gelandet).
Draufhin habe ich meine Kreditkarte sperren lassen, damit die keine Geld abbuchen.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich doch einen deutsch sprechenden am Telefon gekriegt. Sie hat mir gesagt, dass ich es nocheinmal versuchen soll. Ich denke das die mit Cookies Trick mehr Geld abzocken wollten. Vorsicht Vorsicht.


----------



## monthi1975 (7 September 2015)

bucht bloss nicht über die bei swoodoo den Preis 1135 Euro gesehen (Zahlung mit Kreditkarte Mastercard) bis zum Schluss keine Versicherung nichts gebucht extra und bis zum Schluss selbst als man die Kreditkarte und die Kreditkartennummer angegeben hat sah man immer noch den Preis von 1135 Euro...dann auf bezahlen gedruckt und da steht plötzlich eine Bestätigung von 1212 Euro..sorry das geht gar nicht...das habe ich noch nie woanders erlebt, dass nachdem man auf bezahlen gedruckt hat dann ein anderer Preis erscheint...jetzt haben die auch noch das Ticket ausgestellt obwohl ich sofort angerufen habe und denen einen screenshot gesendet habe...aber der Trick ist ja das einem die Hände gebunden sind...das Geld ist jetzt bei denen, ich kann es über die Bank reklamieren zumindesten den Zuvielbezahlten Betrag.....aber wenig Hoffnung...


----------



## Hippo (8 September 2015)

Sag mal, hast Du schon mal was von Punkt und Komma gehört?
Wer soll denn Deinen Senf lesen?


----------



## Frustuser (6 Oktober 2015)

Ich habe eben einen Flug bei denen gebucht und musste über 130 Euro zahlen für Bearbeitung und Kreditkartengebühr.
Dieser Kosten wurden zwar in den Geschäftsbedingungen erwähnt, nicht aber die ungeheuerliche Höhe.
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt der Buchung wurde der genaue Betrag erwähnt. Erst die Endsumme nach Abschluss der Buchung brachte die Überraschung. 
Leider bin ich erst zu spät auf diess Forum gestoßen ...


----------



## Khalos (3 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

wir sind derzeit auf der Suche nach Tickets Richtung RSW. Natürlich kam bei diversen Suchmaschinen als günstigster Anbieter auch Travelgenio heraus. Doch heute erschien ein neuer Name:

*Travel2Be
*
Nach kurzer Recherche ergab sich, das hinter diesem Namen ebenfalls Travelgenio steckt.

Also Vorsicht

Beste Grüße
Khalos a`ka Silvio


----------



## dariofo (3 Januar 2016)

Bei Eingaben von Beschwerden auf der Kontaktseite erhält man folgende Bestätigung, die deutlich zeigt, dass dieser Laden an einer Problembehebung keinerlei Interesse hat:
"*Danke Sie für mit uns kontaktieren
Kurz werden Sie eine Antwort von unserem Support-Team erhalten.
FAQ Flügue || FAQ Zahlunguen || FAQ Migrationen || FAQ Passagier richts*
- See more at: http://www.travelgenio.de/pages/thanks#sthash.iMLJnQwH.dpuf"
Wer trotz alledem bucht, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Eine Masche von Travelgenio besteht im Ausweisen von billigen Tarifen, die im letzten Buchungsvorgang dann um beträchtliche Gebühren erhöht werden. Weiterhin wird - für den Kunden nicht sichtbar - ein Flug ohne Gepäck gebucht. Die nachträgliche Gepäckbuchung kostet dann z.B. 39 Euro.

FINGER WEG von Travelgenio.


----------



## FKJMD (18 Januar 2016)

Travelgenio hat meine Kreditkartendaten freundlicherweise im Dezember 2015 an die beiden Fluggesellschaften weitergegeben die den Flug durchgeführt haben...

Abbuchung erfolgte somit in Höhe des Doppelten Betrages!!!
Nach  zahlreiche Anrufen und E-Mails bekam ich immer neue Erklärungen aber nicht mein Geld zurück! es kam noch nicht einmal ein Wort des Bedauerns oder der Entschuldigung!!!

werde jetzt über Visa und meinen Anwalt versuchen das Geld zurück zu bekommen

Einfach unglaublich


----------



## mazze (25 Januar 2016)

da kann ich den Vorschreibern nur beipflichten eine hinterhältige Firma die Ihre Gewinne mit abzocken macht.

hier kann man nachlesen wer dahintersteckt:

Mxxx Pxxx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travelgenio

Versteckte Kosten, Kosten ohne nutzen. Das dies in Europa noch möglich ist.

modedit:  keine Klarnamen im Forum


----------



## Mimi und Phlippi (29 Januar 2016)

Finger weg von travelgenio!!!!

Ich bin ausversehen über Skyscanner bei travelgenio gelandet. Hatte das bei der Buchung gar nicht mitbekommen. Mich wunderte nur, dass über meine Kreditkarte nichts abgebucht wurde. Dann hatte ich festgestellt, dass mein Kreditkartenlimit für die Zahlung zu niedrig war. Das konnte ich allerdings innerhalb 30 Minuten mit meiner Bank klären und habe travelgenio aufgefordert nochmal abzubuchen, was nie geschehen ist. Nach 2 Tagen bin ich auch mal auf die Idee gekommen über travelgenio zu googeln...

Nach Absprache mit der Verbraucherzentrale, habe ich von travelgenio verlangt mir schriftlich zu bestätigen, dass kein Vertrag zustande kam. (Im Kleingedruckten stand, dass eine Buchungsbestätigung nach Abbuchung erfolgt) Eine Antwort kam nicht - aber 105€ Stornokosten auf meinem Konto! Da ich den Flug ja eigentlich haben wollte, sah ich auch die Stornokosten nicht ein! Travelgenio bot mir dann noch aus "Kulanz" Stornokosten in Höhe von 60€ an. Nö! Darauf reagierte ich nicht mehr und ließ die 105€ Stornokosten von meiner Bank zurück buchen!


----------



## Coriie (28 Februar 2016)

Wollte gerade einen Flug nach Johannesburg buchen bei Travelgenio.  
Bezahlen mit der Kreditkarte: 210 Euro extra!!!
Sah es zum Glück rechtzeitig, bevor ich auf "abschicken" klikte.
Absolut meiden also diese Site!


----------



## Dirty Rodge (7 März 2016)

Da sich ja zumeist nur die Leute mit schlechten Erfahrungen in solchen Foren, wie denen hier zu Wort melden und dann Leute wie mich nach der Buchung völlig verunsichern, wollte ich euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich ohne jedwede Probleme von Melbourne über Qatar nach Berlin geflogen bin.


----------



## BenTigger (7 März 2016)

Hi Dirty,

Es hat sich bisher hier noch keiner über den Flug beschwert.
Der wird ja auch nicht von travelgenio durchgeführt, sondern wie bei dir von Qatar.

Hier geht es um die Buchungen und da läuft viel verquer.
Das ist aber nicht nur Usern bei uns aufgefallen, sondern wird auch von vielen anderen Magazinen und Verbraucherschützern erwähnt.

Es hat auch niemand behauptet, das alles quer läuft. Freue dich, wenn es gut ging.
Dies soll auch dazu dienen, VORHER informiert zu sein und dann bei der Buchung auf die Stolpersteine zu achten.

Hier ist der Kundendienst bei travelgenio arg daneben, wenn es bei der Buchung eben nicht glatt ging.


----------



## lanafisch (19 April 2016)

Travelgenio sind reine *piep*! Finger weg! Der Preis nach der Zahlen erhöht sich plötlich auf stolze 25 €, ohne jegliche Vorwarnungen.  Bei er Zahlung mit Mastercard kreditkarte wird als zusatzfee "NULL" angezeigt, erst nach dem man schon bezahlt hat, kommt die böse Überraschung. Eine telefonistin versteht , oder eher gesagt will nicht einmal die Frage verstehen und stellt sich absolut blöd.
NIE WIEDER!

Modedit: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...


----------



## Keysikity (24 Mai 2016)

Also erstmal guten Tag. Habe mir grade extra ein Konto aufgelegt. Und zwar geht es darum das ich gestern versucht habe auf Travelgenio einen Flug zu buchen. Nachdem ich alles eingegeben hatte(auch KK) konnte die Buchung nicht abgeschlossen werden. Habe es dann mit einem anderen Angebot versucht. Heute ist mir eingefallen mal die Erfahrungen darüber zu lesen und bin komplett schockiert. Ich weis es nicht was ich dagegen tun kann. Hilft es bei der Bank anzurufen und Ihnen Bescheid zu geben? Also das die die Abbuchung von dieser Seite sperren, ist das überhaupt möglich! Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe !! (Ich habe über das Konto meiner Mutter versucht den Flug für 2 Personen zu buchen, bin selber noch 17, vielleicht das man das erwähnen könnte, als vertragsabbruch, da ich nicht selber Erwerbsfähig bin) vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2016)

Wenn Du erst 17 bist bist Du nur "beschränkt geschäftsfähig" d.h.Du hättest dort gar nicht buchen dürfen.
Es ist grundsätzlich Sache des Anbieters sich von der Geschäftsfähigkeit seiner Kunden zu überzeugen.
Doof ist es natürlich wenn Du über den Account Deiner Mutter oder mit ihrem Namen gebucht (oder es versucht) hast.
Nummer Eins Aktion >>> Beichte bei Muttern!
Nummer Zwei Aktion >>> Deine Mutter bucht zurück
Nummer Drei Aktion >>> Schreiben Deiner Mutter an Travelgenio daß sie es nicht war sondern Du und sie diesem Rechtsgeschäft als Erziehungsberechtigte NICHT nachträglich zustimmt
Nummer Vier Aktion >>> dickes Fell zulegen und erst reagieren wenn ein (echter) Mahnbescheid kommt


----------



## Keysikity (24 Mai 2016)

Also das Problem ist ja das meine Mutter davon wusste. Die Reise war für uns zwei gedacht, da sie nur beschränkt deutsch sprechen kann, habe ich alles übernommen. Nach ner Stunde weinen habe ich bei der Bank angerufen und ihnen alles erklärt. Haben jetzt eine Sperre anlegen lassen und eine neue Karte bestellt. Hoffe das da jetzt auch nichts mehr abgebucht werden kann oder ähnliches. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2016)

Wieso eine neue Kreditkarte?
Druck im Zweifelsfall den TravelGenio-Thread hier aus und leg ihn der Bank noch vor. Könnte u.U. hilfreich sein.


----------



## Keysikity (25 Mai 2016)

Weil der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass man die Karte kostenlos austauschen könnte und da ich kein Risiko eingehen wollte, falls meine Daten missbraucht werden sollten, stimmte ich ihm zu.


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2016)

Keysikity schrieb:


> Karte kostenlos austauschen .... falls meine Daten missbraucht werden sollten....


Schöne Scheiße, mit Verlaub! Die Buchung wird auch auf der neuen Karte sein, ist doch logisch, oder?

Die Karte hat mit mit der Buchung nichts zu tun, da muss eine andere Strategie her! Es sei denn ....


Hippo schrieb:


> Könnte u.U. hilfreich sein.


...der firts-level-Karten-Support nimmt weiterhin nur einen Bruchteil der Infos wahr und blockt die Buchung. Dann würde deine Mutter was schriftliches von den Travelgenio´s bekommen. Dann kann man auch immer noch reagieren.

Hier geht´s äscht um die Argumentationskette! Die Karte der Mutter wurde (halb-)rechtmäßig vom Keysikity genutzt und nun muss man mal schauen (abseits von der Karte), ob der Vertrag wirksam zu Stande gekommen ist. Ich denke da vor allem an das 14tägige Widerrufsrecht für Internetgeschäfte.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Mai 2016)

Aehm Reducal.....
KREDITKARTE und nicht Telefonkarte. 
Neue Kreditkarte hat auch eine neue Kartennummer und die alte Nummer ist gesperrt. Da geht dann gar nichts mehr, wenn die nicht auch die neue Nummer bekommen.
Hab das auch schon mal machen muessen.


----------



## Keysikity (25 Mai 2016)

Da haben sie schon recht, nur das der Mitarbeiter mir mitteilte, dass das "Guthaben" auf der Karte eh nicht ausreichen würde und daher die Abbuchung garnicht erfolgen könnte. Die neue Karte war eigentlich nur als eine weitere Absicherung gedacht, falls da doch was mit den Daten sein sollte. Habe heute morgen um 2:05 die Mail bekommen, die besagt, das man die Buchung nochmal versuchen kann. Bin aber nicht auf den Link gegangen, der beigefügt war. 
Lg


----------



## Keysikity (25 Mai 2016)

Danke für alle Antworten und Beiträge! Ohne diese Community wär ich echt am *****!


----------



## Gast 10 (28 Juni 2016)

Ich habe bei Travelgenio einen Flug nach Tansania gebucht und konnte den Flug aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht antreten. Da ich eine Reiserücktrittsversicherung abgeschlossenen habe reichte ich das ärztliche Attest rechtzeitig ein. Erst bekam ich keine Antwort, dann war das Attest  angeblich nicht richtig formuliert. 
Nach der eingereichten Änderung hörte ich wieder nichts. Dann Drohen mit Anwalt.Jetzt fehlte angeblich ein Stempel der Ärtzin( Ich bin Privatpatientin, d.h. die Krankenbescheinigung war auf einem vorgefertigten Rezeptschein, wofür man keinen zusätzlichen Stempel benötigt)Falls ich das Nachsenden würde, würde man mir meinFlugpreis zurückerstatten.Ich reichte das Attest erneut ein. Das war das Letzte was ich von Travelgenio hörte .Dann mehrmaliges Anschreiben meinerseits.Es war erfolglos. Auch mit Androhung vom Anwalt.

NICHT BEI TRAVELGENIO BUCHEN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2016)

Wieso korrespondierst Du hier mit Travelgenio und nicht mit der Reiserücktrittsversicherung?


----------



## Gast 10 (28 Juni 2016)

Danke für den Kommentar.
Der Reiserücktritt läuft über Travelgenio. In den Rücktrittsbestimmungen gibt es keine Kontaktdaten von der Versicherung. Ich kann nur mit Travelgenio kommunizieren. Ich frage mich, ob es wirklich Sinn macht den Anwalt einzuschalten. Das Problem ist, dass sich der Sitz von T. in Spanien befindet.

LG


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2016)

Gast 10 schrieb:


> In den Rücktrittsbestimmungen gibt es keine Kontaktdaten von der Versicherung. Ich kann nur mit Travelgenio kommunizieren.


Es gibt anscheinend keinen Sicherungsschein und der Versicherer ist nicht näher definiert. Kann es sein, dass Travelgenio die Erstattung aus eigenem Risiko vornehmen müsste, der Veranstalter oder Vermittler so zusagen selbst die Versicherung ist?


Gast 10 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es wirklich Sinn macht den Anwalt einzuschalten.


Die Frage ist berechtigt, denn den und den passenden Korrespondenzanwalt in Spanien musst zuerst mal DU bezahlen. Dazu kommen diverse Übersetzungsdienste und wahrscheinlich auch ein erhöhter Satz für die Auslagen, da Ausland.

Wie teuer war der Flug nach Tansania, welchen Schaden hast du?


----------



## bambi170 (11 August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe wirklich, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann! Ich habe einen Flug für eine Freundin und mich nach San Francisco gebucht, über momondo haben wir einen günstigen Flug bekommen und diesen dann über Travelgenio gebucht. Die Flüge konnten leider nicht von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht werden, da ich ein Limit von 500 Euro habe (dies habe ich total vergessen). Als ich dann nach Optionen gegoogelt habe, bin ich auch viele, viele schlechte Rezensionen über Tavelgenio gestoßen. Leider habe ich nicht vorher drauf geachtet. Ich habe nun ein 30-minütiges Telefonat mit einem Kundenservice-Mitarbeiter, der mir beide Flüge nun kostenfrei storniert hat. Ich habe ihn förmlich um eine Bestätigungsmail anbetteln müssen und er hat mir dies geschickt:

Sehr geehrte Frau XX,

Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen, dass Ihre Reservierungsnr.: 4FFLKI wegen Unzahlung storniert wurde.

Mit besten Grüssen, Eduardo

Ist diese Mail wirklich seriös und kann ich jetzt beruhigt sein, dass diese Buchung tatsächlich storniert wurde? Ich habe mich auch darüber gewundert, dass ich nicht die Stornogebühr zahlen musste... er war sichtlich genervt von mir und ich habe noch lange mit ihm diskutiert, weil er mir eingangs gesagt hat, dass ich eine neue Reservierungsnummer wegen einer Namensänderung zugewiesen bekommen habe, die hier allerdings nicht erwähnt wurde. Ich habe nun wirklich Angst auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben. Bitte helft mir! 

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.

Viele Grüße, Bambi


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2016)

Wenn noch einer was will konterst Du mit der Mail - feddisch
Aber >>>> druck das Ding aus und bewahre es sicher auf


----------



## bambi170 (11 August 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Meinst du denn, dass ich damit auf der sicheren Seite bin? Die Mail scheint mir nicht sehr seriös verfasst zu sein, da die Flüge nicht aufgeführt sind etc. - er hat mir gesagt, dass er das nicht machen könne. 

Ein weiteres Problem steht nun ebenfalls an: Habe nun über die Option "Check my flight" auf der Website von travelgenio gesehen, dass unter meiner Buchungsnummer tatsächlich die Stornierung für die Flüge eingegangen ist. Bei dem Preis steht zwar der Normalpreis für zwei Personen, es wird aber nirgends ersichtlich, dass das Ganze für zwei Personen ist. stattdessen steht nur der Name meiner Freundin drin. Es steht aber mein Name bei der Bankverbindung und auch, dass meine KK für die Zahlung genutzt wurde.

Zur Vorgeschichte: Ich habe, eine Stunde nach der Flugbuchung bei dem ersten MA in der Hotline eine Namensänderung in Auftrag gegeben, weil in dem Formular kein Platz mehr für meinen zweiten Namen war. Diesen hat er dann umgetragen. Als ich danach, eine weiter Stunde späte den Flug wieder storniert habe, weil ich a.) mein Kreditkartenlimit nicht erhöhen lassen kann (bin Studentin) und b.) ich diese schrecklichen Erfahrungsberichte gelesen habe. Der MA hat mir zu Beginn des Telefonats gesagt, dass ich aufgrund der Namensänderung, die ich veranlasst habe, eine neue Reservierungsnummer habe, die er mir auch genannt hat (da wusste er noch nichts von meiner Stornierung). Anscheinend hätte man die Änderung nicht unter derselben Buchungsnummer umtragen können. 
Als ich dann die Bestätigungsmail zur Stornierung (siehe oben) von ihm bekommen habe und gefragt habe, wieso denn nicht meine eigentliche Reservierungsnummer in der Mail steht, hat er mir keine exakte Antwort geben können, war wütend auf mich, weil das Gespräch schon so lange dauert (ich war auch nicht sehr erfreut darüber, immerhin muss ich jetzt dafür zahlen!). 

Jetzt habe ich Angst, dass die Flugbestätigung eigentlich noch unter meinem vollständigen Namen, aber unter einer anderen Nummer, die ich nicht besitze (da ich zur Namensänderungs keine mail o.Ä. erhalten habe), irgendwo exisitiert und abgebucht wird (möglicherweise sogar an die Airline weitergegeben wird). 
habe jetzt ja auch schon oft genug gelesen, dass die E-Tickets bei einigen nicht per Mail eingehen und der Flug dennoch schon steht. und glaubt ihr, dass ich tatsächlich keine Stornierung bezahlen muss? Ich überlege, ob ich meiner Bank Bescheid geben soll, dass Zahlungen dieser Firma geblockt werden sollen, also wenn sie z.B. eine Gebühr in Höhe von 100 Euro für den Flug abbuchen wollen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe
Bambi


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2016)

Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns nicht erlaubt.
Lies Dir die anderen Posts durch was andere User unternommen haben und entscheide was Du tun kannst/sollst.
Bei konkreten Fragen solltest Du zu einem Anwalt bzw. einer Verbraucherzentrale gehen - die dürfen individuell beraten.
Meine Meinung habe ich geschrieben


----------



## bambi170 (11 August 2016)

Das Problem ist ja, dass keine Geschichte meinem Fall so richtig ähnelt :/ vllt. kannst du ja nur sagen, ob die Mail seriös auf dich wirkt

Und hat hier vielleicht jemand etwas ähnliches mit travelgenio erlebt?


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2016)

Hast Du eine andere?
Kommt sie von Travelgenio?
Und dann lies meine obige Antwort


----------



## bambi170 (11 August 2016)

Ne, es ist die einzige, die ich habe.. und ja, zwar von einer anderen E-mail Adresse, aber der Name "Travelgenio" steht drin.


----------



## Vahid1905 (16 August 2016)

Hallo undzwar bin ich zurzeit in der Türkei mein Hinflug habe ich aus einem Reisebüro den rückflug von travelgenio ich lese die ganzen negativen Bewertungen von Travelgenio hab ich irgendetwas zu befürchten das ich meinen flug nicht antreten kann oder etwas anderes bitte um einen rat ich bedanke mich im vor raus.


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2016)

Da kommst ja richtig bald drauf Dich über Deine Geschäftspartner zu informieren ...
Das schlimmste was Dir ad hoc passieren kann ist daß Du Deinen Flug nochmal als Linienflug aus der Türkei vor Ort buchen und zahlen mußt.
Raufen kannst dann von Deutschland aus. Und erst DANN kann man was sagen, weil zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt - sorry - unsere Glaskugel ist grad zum Polieren weg...


----------



## Nelli (26 August 2016)

August 2016
Ich habe über Travelgenio 2 Tickets ab Flughafen George , Südafrika gebucht. Beim Eintrag der Passagierdaten war das entsprechende Feld zu klein, so dass die 3 letzten Buchstaben fehlten. Ich habe Travelgenio umgehend kontaktiert und die entsprechende Anpassung beantragt. Seit 1 Monat habe ich x-fach Mails an Travelgenio geschickt und ca. 10 Telefonate mit dieser Firma geführt – ohne Erfolg. Die Agentin der ausführenden Fluggesellschaft South African Airways hat mir dargelegt, dass die Änderung zwingend zu erfolgen hat. Die Zeit wird knapp. Ich habe deshalb meine Kreditkarten-Abteilung ersucht, die Zahlung wegen Nichtausführung des Auftrages zu stornieren. Nun versucht Travelgenio offenbar, mittels Betreibungsdrohung die Bestätigung durch meine Bank zu erwirken, wahrscheinlich, um mich ein 2. Mal abzuzocken. Seit der Buchung bei Travelgenio ist übrigens mein Konto mit diversen Zahlungen wie Easyjet, Austrian AI, Roomorama, Hotelbuchung in London, Weinhandlungen in London missbräuchlich belastet worden. Die Karte ist nun gesperrt. Fazit: Nie wieder Travelgenio!!!


----------



## GinaCindy (28 August 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schöne Scheiße, mit Verlaub! Die Buchung wird auch auf der neuen Karte sein, ist doch logisch, oder?
> 
> Die Karte hat mit mit der Buchung nichts zu tun, da muss eine andere Strategie her! Es sei denn ....
> ...der firts-level-Karten-Support nimmt weiterhin nur einen Bruchteil der Infos wahr und blockt die Buchung. Dann würde deine Mutter was schriftliches von den Travelgenio´s bekommen. Dann kann man auch immer noch reagieren.
> ...



Tja, liebe Leute, ich will nicht schadenfroh erscheinen, aber "sowas kommt von sowas". In einem Land, wo offensichtlich nur noch eine GEIZ-IST-GEIL-MENTALITÄT vorherrscht, muss man sich über nix, absolut gar nix mehr wundern. Wer für 49,-- EURO nach Malle fliegen will + auf irgendwelchen obskuren Internetseiten seinen Flug bucht, ist selber Schuld! Nicht mehr + nicht weniger. Selbst bei einer namhaften Airline beschäftigt + tagtäglich mit jammernden Passagieren im Kontakt, die viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit schwindeligen unseriösen Reiseanbietern gemacht haben, lautet mein Ratschlag immer: Schaut auf Euren "heißgeliebten" Billigportalen nach dem besten Preis, geht aber dann bitte DIREKT zur Seite der anbietenden Airline. Das ist seriös + erspart böse Überraschungen. Auch wenn man dort mal 10,-- EURO mehr bezahlt, man ist gut aufgehoben + hat tatsächlich EINEN ANSPRECHPARTNER, der einem auch einmal einen Flug umbucht, storniert oder gar eine Sitzplatzreservierung durchführt. Soweit die mahnenden Worte zum heiligen Sonntag. Macht was draus! 

[modedit:  Beiträge getackert]


----------



## klausp (28 August 2016)

GinaCindy schrieb:


> In einem Land, wo offensichtlich nur noch eine GEIZ-IST-GEIL-MENTALITÄT vorherrscht, muss man sich über nix, absolut gar nix mehr wundern. Wer für 49,-- EURO nach Malle fliegen will + auf irgendwelchen obskuren Internetseiten seinen Flug bucht, ist selber Schuld! Nicht mehr + nicht weniger.



Etwas drastisch formuliert allerdings prinzipiell würde ich dem zustimmen. Wenn die unguten Erfahrungen dazu führen, dass man begreift, dass eine gute Leistung auch ihren Preis hat, wäre viel gewonnen. Allerdings, dieses Forum wird wohl nicht arbeitslos.


----------



## Nelli (29 Oktober 2016)

Dank meinem VISA-Partner habe ich alle Auslagen von gegen 5000 Franken wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen. Von wegen Billiganbieter Travelgenio: Für den Rückflug habe ich direkt über Edelweiss gebucht, und das erst noch günstiger.! Trotz aller Drohungen habe ich nichts mehr von der unseriösen Travelgenio gehört- und ich bin um eine Erfahrung reicher!


----------



## Travelgenio (31 Oktober 2016)

Nelli schrieb:


> Dank meinem VISA-Partner habe ich alle Auslagen von gegen 5000 Franken wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen. Von wegen Billiganbieter Travelgenio: Für den Rückflug habe ich direkt über Edelweiss gebucht, und das erst noch günstiger.! Trotz aller Drohungen habe ich nichts mehr von der unseriösen Travelgenio gehört- und ich bin um eine Erfahrung reicher!



Hallo Nelli, natürlich können wir Ihnen bei Ihrer Buchung behilflich sein. Bitte senden Sie uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit allen Ihren Fragen und wir setzten uns mit Ihnen umgehend in Verbindung. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Modhinweis: Der User ist als Gast nicht verifiziert und könnte jeder sein!


----------



## Asinha (29 November 2016)

Travelgenio

1 Mal nie wieder

Die haben meine Flug per Mail bestätigen aber nicht für die Fluggesellschaft; Resultat ; ich stehe fast 2 Stunden am warten und wenn ich endlich mit den Bestätigung am Schalter war kein Mensch findet mein Ticket. Ich hatte ein Wichtige Termin in Lissabon, ich könnte nicht fliegen. Niemand wusste was, niemanden war schuld dran, darum NIEWIEDER
Es sind Latiner die nehme es sovieso nie genau


----------



## daniel678 (7 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe über Skyscanner bei Travelgenio einen Flug über 200€ gebucht. Nachdem ich die Buchung Online abgeschlossen hatte, kamen 2 emails. Eine Reservierungsbestätigung und eine email, in der ich dazu aufgefordert wurde die Zahlung über ein unseriös aussehendes Internetportal zu bestätigen.


_"Gemäß unseren Sicherheitsbestimmungen und unter Berücksichtigung der Art Ihrer Reise können wir die Zahlung nur über die Zahlungsmodalität 3D Secure (Verified by Visa/MasterCard SecureCode) vornehmen.

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine 100% sichere Zahlungsart, die gewährleistet, dass die Karte nur vom rechtmäßigen Eigentümer benutzt wird. Damit stellen wir sicher, dass niemand Ihre Karte ohne Ihr Einverständnis [...]
p.p1

Nachdem die Zahlung für die Buchung erfolgt ist, stellen wir Ihre Buchungsbestätigung aus und schicken Ihnen die e-Tickets.

WICHTIG: Beachten Sie, dass der Tarif der Buchung nur am Tag der Buchung (11:59PM GMT+2) selbst garantiert werden kann. Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher, die Zahlung so rasch wie möglich vorzunehmen, um Änderungen am Buchungspreis zu vermeiden"_

Daraufhin habe ich den Reiseveranstalter gegoogled und bin unter anderem auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich werde nun erst mal nichts machen, und auch das Formular nicht ausfüllen. Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht? Habe meine Kreditkartendaten bei der Buchung angegeben, dh theoretisch könnte nun Geld abgebucht werden. Ein Telefonat mit meinem Kreditkartenanbieter, mit der Bitte Zahlungsaufforderungen von Travelgenio zu blockieren blieb erfolglos.


----------



## Travelgenio (10 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Daniel, natürlich können wir Ihnen bei Fragen zu Zahlungsmodalitäten weiterhelfen. Bitte senden Sie uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit Ihren Buchungsdetails und den fraglichen Beträgen, und wir werden uns umgehend um alle weiteren Details kümmern. Mit freundlichen Grüßen
*
Mod-Hinweis:
Der User Travelgenio postet als Gast und ist somit nicht verifiziert.
Vor der Preisgabe persönlicher Daten gegenüber Unbekannten wird gewarnt*


----------



## petevers (13 Dezember 2016)

Gerade bei Travelgenio gebucht. Machen keine Geschaefte wie in Deutschland ueblig. Es fallen in der Tat Riesengebuehren an fuer Creditcardbezahlungen und man ist darauf nicht vorbereitet. Dadurch war mein Ticket mit VISA Creditcarde bezahlt am Ende sogar 89 Euro teuerer als ursprunglich angedacht. Wie das so alles auf dem Bildschirm ablauft, ist besonders schlau.  
Buchung ist aber gut durchgelaufen, habe direkt das e-Ticket bekommen und dann bei der Airline mit der Buchungscode gecheckt. Sah alles gut aus. DIe Firma hat so seine eigene Methode gefunden um guenstig ab zu schneiden mit dem Ticketpreise. Ist viele Laender sind aber solche Praxises nicht mehr erlaubt.


----------



## eich (29 Dezember 2016)

Habe bei Travelgenio zwei Inlandsflüge in Thailand (Bangkok Airways) gebucht (Preis ca. 430 €), den ich wg. Unfall stornieren musste. Nachdem sich Travelgenio zunächst weigerte die Kosten zu erstatten habe ich mich direkt an Bangkok Airways gewandt. Dort war man sehr entgegen kommend und hat Kostenerstattung über Travelgenio veranlasst. Trotzdem stellte sich Travelgenio zunächst quer und verlangte Unterlagen zum Einreichen bei der Airline. Die hatten wohl übersehen, dass ich ebenfalls über die Kostenerstattung via Mail informiert wurde.
Erst nach nochmaligen Hinweis erfolgte wieder nur eine teilweise Erstattung der Flugkosten (ca. 362 € mit Einbehalt von 68 €) obwohl Bangkok Airways den kompletten Flugpreis (ca. 422 €) erstattet hat. Trotz mehrmalige Aufforderung die kompletten Kosten zu erstatten reagiert Travelgenio nicht.
ich werde dort nicht mehr buchen und zukünftig lieber direkt bei der Airline buchen.


----------



## Wolf99 (26 Januar 2017)

AUF KEINEN FALL MIT TRAVELGENIO BUCHEN !!!

Sehr unseriös!!!

Zuerst wird der Betrag erhöht wenn du mit normaler Kreditkarte bezahlst, dann stellst du fest, dass du mit Standart ohne Koffer gebucht hast und um das zu regeln wollen sie ca. 60 € mehr ...

Unverschähmt


----------



## BLUBB (27 Januar 2017)

NIE wieder!!! - Ein schlechter Alptraum! Flug wurde storniert - 1 Monat  vor Abflug, die gute Firma Travelgenio war nicht so weit einen möglichen Anschluss/Ersatzflug zu suchen! 100 Anrufe nach Spanien! - Immer hieß es die Beschwerdeemail hat derjenige gerade in Bearbeitung. Überhaupt keine Hilfe, ewig lange in der Warteschleife, kein geschultes Personal!!! Diese Leute halten Sie nur hin, helfen tun sie nicht. Am besten gleich über die Fluggesellschaft alles regeln und gar nicht erst bei Travelgenio buchen. SCHEIß SERVICE !!!!


----------



## Vanessa_arn (17 Februar 2017)

Ganz schlechte Erfahrung! Bezahlt und nie Tickets erhalten - mussten erneut einen Flug vor Ort kaufen, sind noch jetzt am kämpfen, dass das Geld zurück kommt...


----------



## Herzlichst (24 Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich das letzte mal bei opodo erst während des Buchungsprozesses auf die Kreditkartengebühr aufmerksam gemacht wurde, schaue ich mir alle Bewertungen zu einer Buchungsplattform an, bevor ich etwas buche. 

Danke für eure Erfahrungen!!! Ich werde nicht auf travelgenio buchen. 
Es ist wie im wirklichen Geschäftsleben. Nimm immer das zweitgünstigste Angebot. Niemals das günstigste. Da ist meistens was faul.
Danke nochmal an alle, die sich die Zeit genommen haben ihre Erfahrungen hier niederzuschreiben. Mir zumindest habt ihr sehr geholfen 

Herzlichst!


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2017)

https://de.trustpilot.com/review/travelgenio.de
außer einigen  unglaubhaften Jubelpostings eine Sammlung von vielen miserablen  Beurteilungen


----------



## H.P. (27 Februar 2017)

andreas1234 schrieb:


> +1, travelgenio präsentiert sich als firma die man unbedingt meiden sollte!


Stimmt genau, diese Spanische Firma hat kriminelle Energie und verlangt Wuchergebühren die in Deutschland Europa? ?? verboten sind.


----------



## jhausbrand (24 März 2017)

Hallo an alle verunsicherten infolge der überlasteten Kundendienst-Kontaktmöglichkeiten von Travelgenio !

Ich war dadurch und der negativen Berichte ebenfalls fast panisch geworden, aber nach 4 d und der erfolgreichen Recherche nach den wirklich reservierten Billigfluggesellschaften mit deren Online-Check-In-Internetadressen war zuerst heute mein Rückflug Rom-Prag mit der span. Vueling Airlines SA (die offenbar mit Brish Airways kooperieren, während Travelgenio nur BA angab) erfolgreich eincheckbar mit Ausdrucken der Bordkarten. Der Hinflug Prag-Rom mit der tschech. Billigfluglinie Smartwings (die aber auch den zuerst zu recherchierenden Namen Travel Service hat) ist hingegen max. 30 h vor dem Abflug möglich.
Also war mit Travelgenio bis auf einen Gebührenaufschlag von 25 EUR für den Einsatz meiner kostenlosen MasterCard für den als 299 EUR ausgewiesenen H+R-Flug bisher bei mir alles paletti. Es scheint sich in letzter Zeit offenbar posiv zu entwickeln bei Travelgenio, wenn man von den überlasteten Kundendienstleitungen absieht.
Jörg Hausbrand, Heidenau i. Sa.


----------



## Detlef B. Bodensee (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo
ich kann das Negative über travelgenio nur bestätigen. Ich habe einen Flug mit Rückflug gebucht. die Bestätigung erfolgte nur für den Hinflug. als ich reklamierte wurde ich am Telefon immer in Warteschleifen verbunden die mit Besetztzeichen endeten. Erst sehr spät bekam ich den die Zusatzticket der Lufthansa für den Hinflug. bei der Kreditkarte wurde aber der Preis für Hin- und Rückflug abgebucht..


----------



## Travelgenio (8 Juni 2017)

Hallo natürlich können wir Ihnen bei Ihrer Buchung behilflich sein. Bitte senden Sie uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit allen Ihren Fragen und wir setzten uns mit Ihnen umgehend in Verbindung. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


*Mod-Hinweis:
Der User Travelgenio postet als Gast und ist somit nicht verifiziert.
Vor der Preisgabe persönlicher Daten gegenüber Unbekannten wird gewarnt

Du kannst Dich gegenüber der Forenleitung legitimieren, dann wird dies bei Deinem Nick vermerkt*


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juni 2017)

Anonyme Posterei....


----------



## lisa.k (24 Juni 2017)

Abzocke von hinten bis vorne!!!! Finger weg von diesen *piep*!!!

Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...


----------



## Wilhelm Galsterer (19 Juli 2017)

Ich habe im Oktober einen Flug von Wien via Madrid nach Biarritz für den 20.4. sowie den Rückflug von Santiago via Madrid retour nach Wien für den 3.6.2017 gebucht. Im November bekam ich ein Mail "Achtung Flugplanänderung" Es schien zwar der Flug von Madrid nach Biarritz auf, jedoch nicht der Flug von Wien nach Madrid. Ich verglich die Daten dieses angegebenen Fluges, konnte aber keine Änderung feststellen. Also war für mich klar, das passt. Es wurde mit keinem Wort im Mail erwähnt, "Achtung Flug von Wien nach Madrid wurde storniert bzw. gecancelt". Rein juristisch korrekt, aber ein fürchterliches Bild, was die Servicequalität betrifft. Nach mehrmaliger Urgenz und Umbuchung bereits am 20.4. erhielten wir erst im Juli die anteiligen Flugkosten zurück. Ich kann nur warnen, bei Travelgenio zu buchen bzw. wirklich genau zu schauen, dass ja jeder Punkt und Beistrich korrekt ist. Ich werde diese Buchungsplattform mit Sicherheit nicht mehr verwenden (zumal ja die Buchung über Berlin Air gemacht wurde, aber bei Vertragsabschluss plötzlich auf die Travelgeniohomepage weitergeleitet wurde, ein merkwürdiges Vorgehen!) Naja, so kann einer den Fehler auf den anderen schieben und keiner ist schuld. Der Reisende bleibt aber auf der Strecke! PS: Auch bei Ryanair ist mir das im Dezember 2016 in London passiert. Kann ich auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2017)

Schön - und was hilfts Dir wenn Du zwar den Flug Wien - Madrid erstattet kriegst aber den Flug Madrid - Biarritz wegen des Ausfalls nicht antreten kannst?


----------



## temp7007 (11 August 2017)

Achtung Betrug!!
Wir haben eben kurz vor Abflug festgestellt, dass für den Rückflug keine Koffer gebucht wurden. Mussten wir eben teuer nachbuchen. So kann man bei Skyscanner natürlich den niedrigsten Preis anbieten. Nie wieder Travelgenio!!


----------



## Izzy (11 Januar 2018)

Absolut ungenügend!!  - Saftladen -
Über Reiseplanänderungen wird man nur auf Spanisch in einer Art Newsletter per Mail informiert, getreu dem Motto "fress oder stirb". Die Wichtigkeit des Inhalts ist nicht zu erkennen, da die Mail nach Werbung aussieht.
Die Reisenden sind komplett auf sich gestellt. Kontakt mit Travelgenio ist nicht möglich und scheinbar auch nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2018)

Izzy schrieb:


> Absolut ungenügend!! - Saftladen -


Ohne jetzt irgendwie vorwurfsvoll klingen zu wollen: hast Du mal den Namen des Veranstalters per Google-Suche geprüft, *bevor *Du gebucht hast?


----------



## muellbin (16 Januar 2018)

Kreditkartenbetrug. 

Buchung wurde nicht durchgeführt, Abbruchbestätigung /Stornierung kam per Mail. Paar Tage später Kleinabbuchung vom Kreditkartenkonto.


----------



## buesrazamira (19 Februar 2018)

Vahid1905 schrieb:


> Hallo undzwar bin ich zurzeit in der Türkei mein Hinflug habe ich aus einem Reisebüro den rückflug von travelgenio ich lese die ganzen negativen Bewertungen von Travelgenio hab ich irgendetwas zu befürchten das ich meinen flug nicht antreten kann oder etwas anderes bitte um einen rat ich bedanke mich im vor raus.


----------



## Hippo (19 Februar 2018)

Jetzt hilft nur noch abwarten und sich ev über einen Plan B Gedanken machen


----------



## noma (29 Oktober 2018)

d
[QUOTE="daniel678 schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich den Reiseveranstalter gegoogled und bin unter anderem auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich werde nun erst mal nichts machen, und auch das Formular nicht ausfüllen.



Dein Beitrag ist ein bisschen alt. Aber hast du am Ende bezahlt? Irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## Vera frey (16 November 2018)

Habe nichts gebucht!!! War nicht mal auf der Seite und trotzdem wurden 100terte von Euro von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2018)

Dann gehste zuerst zur Polizei und erstattest Anzeige wegen "Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten" i. V. m Leistungskreditcomputerbetrug und lässt dir eine *Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige* ausstellen. Mit der gehste zu deiner Bank und beantragst eine Buchungsstornierung. Fertig!

Man kann vermuten, dass da jemand deine Kreditkartendaten bei der Buchung für Travelgenio missbräuchlich benutzt hat, weil er sowohl die Daten der Karte von der Vorderseite, als auch die Prüfziffern von der Rückseite kennt. Also auch gleich neue Karte bestellen und die alte deaktivieren!


----------



## Vera frey (16 November 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dann gehste zuerst zur Polizei und erstattest Anzeige wegen "Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten" i. V. m Leistungskreditcomputerbetrug und lässt dir eine *Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige* ausstellen. Mit der gehste zu deiner Bank und beantragst eine Buchungsstornierung. Fertig!
> 
> Man kann vermuten, dass da jemand deine Kreditkartendaten bei der Buchung für Travelgenio missbräuchlich benutzt hat, weil er sowohl die Daten der Karte von der Vorderseite, als auch die Prüfziffern von der Rückseite kennt. Also auch gleich neue Karte bestellen und die alte deaktivieren!




Karte hab ich heute gesperrt. 

Wie da jemand meine Karten Nummer haben kann ist mir schleierhaft. Habe meine Karte immer zu Hause. Nicht in der Brieftasche. 

Das mit der Anzeige ist eine gute Idee. Danke. 
Meine kreditkartengesellschaft sagt, ich bekomme das Geld zurück weil die ja versichert sind. Bin ich gespannt. 

Nur die ganze Sache will nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Verstehe das nicht. Bin noch nie verreist, geschweige denn geflogen.


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2018)

Du hast eine Kreditkarte
Die wirst Du nicht haben weil sie so ein schönes Design hat und Du sie an die Wand gehängt hast.
Also gehe ich davon aus daß Du sie benutzt hast ergo irgendwo in den Weiten des Netzes sind Deine Daten bekannt.
Und daß irgendwo Händler gehackt wurden und die Daten geklaut wurden ist auch nicht zum ersten mal passiert.


----------



## Mido (11 Dezember 2018)

Ich habe letzte Woche ebenso über Skyscanner gebucht, ohne zu wissen wie unseriös Travelgenio ist. Nachdem die Abbuchung von meiner Kreditkarte von meiner Bank (zum Glück) nicht akzeptiert wurde und man mir telefonisch nach längerem Warten immer wieder aufgelegt hatte, fing ich an im Internet über Travelgenio zu recherchieren. Als mir schnell klar wurde, womit ich es hier zu tun habe, rief ich schnell mein Kreditkarteninstitut an um meine Kreditkarte vorsorglich sperren zu lassen. Meine Buchung steht bei Travelgenio online weiterhin als "reserviert" und Zahlungsstatus als "Ihre Zahlung wird bearbeitet. Sie werden gleich darüber informiert." Ich habe nun bei der Fluggesellschaft direkt gebucht und hoffe, nichts weiter von Travelgenio zu hören. Abbuchen können die zumindest nichts mehr. Ich kann nur jedem raten einen großen Bogen um Travelgenio zu machen.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Dezember 2018)

Eine Lachnummer was Travelgenio hier abzieht:
https://www.tripadvisor.de/ShowTopi...ungen_mit_Travelgenio-General_Discussion.html
Auf jedes negative/wütende  Posting folgt sofort die Beschwichtigungsklamotte


----------



## Michiii (21 Januar 2019)

Mido schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche ebenso über Skyscanner gebucht, ohne zu wissen wie unseriös Travelgenio ist. Nachdem die Abbuchung von meiner Kreditkarte von meiner Bank (zum Glück) nicht akzeptiert wurde und man mir telefonisch nach längerem Warten immer wieder aufgelegt hatte, fing ich an im Internet über Travelgenio zu recherchieren. Als mir schnell klar wurde, womit ich es hier zu tun habe, rief ich schnell mein Kreditkarteninstitut an um meine Kreditkarte vorsorglich sperren zu lassen. Meine Buchung steht bei Travelgenio online weiterhin als "reserviert" und Zahlungsstatus als "Ihre Zahlung wird bearbeitet. Sie werden gleich darüber informiert." Ich habe nun bei der Fluggesellschaft direkt gebucht und hoffe, nichts weiter von Travelgenio zu hören. Abbuchen können die zumindest nichts mehr. Ich kann nur jedem raten einen großen Bogen um Travelgenio zu machen.



Ich habe den selben Fall! Hast du noch etwas von travelgenio gehört?


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2019)

Michiii schrieb:


> Ich habe den selben Fall! Hast du noch etwas von travelgenio gehört?


Mido ist ein nicht angemeldeter User.
Wenn er also nicht aktiv Deine Frage liest wirds nix mit einer Antwort


----------



## Hubsi62 (28 Februar 2019)

Schade, dass ich nicht vorher gegoogled hab... mir ging auch so wie vielen hier!

Während des Buchungsvorgangs wurde immer der Preis von 5148,-- Euro angezeigt und beim letzten Bestätigungsklick waren es dann plötzlich 5541,80 Euro.

Update: 15.2.19
Die Firma hat mich angeschrieben und mir mitgeteilt, dass ich den Differenzbetrag von 394,-- Euro erstattet bekomme. Mal sehen was rauskommt.

Update: 28.2.19
Zuerst dachte ich: noch einmal alles gut gegangen. 394,-- Euro habe ich erhalten. Aber: Deutsch verstehen die überhaupt nicht. Zig Emails hin und Her. Name auf Buchung sollte geändert werden. Zuerst hieß es geht nicht. Dann wollten Sie 180,-- Euro Stornogebühren, Dann 330,-- Euro Stornogebühren, Dann den vollen Ticketpreis + 992,71 € (obwohl dieser auf der Seite mit 872,- € angezeigt wird) Inzwischen läuft mir die Zeit weg. Eine bodenlose Frechheit wie hier mit den Kunden umgegangen wird. Volle Abzocke !!!


----------



## BenTigger (28 Februar 2019)

Deswegen liebe ich das Reisebüro meines Vertrauens. 
Ven denen wurde ich im Ausland angerufen, weil mein Flieger von der Lufthansa gecancelt wurde, mit dem Hinweis, wie ich umgebucht wurde. 
Das war mir die 2stellige Eurozahl Wert, die ich mehr zahlen musste/durfte.


----------



## Shehra (28 März 2019)

Meine Erfahrung mit "travelgenio" und das was ich heute meinem Anwalt schrieb:

"...Am 25.03. spät Abends, buchte ich für meinen Freund und mich für vier Nächte ein Hotel (Hilton Garden INN Atatürk Airport) in der Nähe des Airports "Atatürk" bei B....com. 

Daraufhin suchten wir im Internet günstige Flüge von Tegel (TXL) nach Atatürk Istanbul Airport (IST) und achteten darauf, dass es auch dieser Flughafen ist.
Zwei Screenshots des Bookingtool von dieser Firma "travelgenio" zeigen, dass man die Airports getrennt anklicken kann. Diese Buchung wurde mit Sofortzahlung über Klarna bezahlt.

 Am nächsten Morgen um 05:30 Uhr entdeckte ich eine Email Seitens Turkish Airline, die wahrscheinlich vermittelte Buchungen mit Atatürk Airport (IST) über ein System mitbekommt und den Kunden die automatische Nachricht schreibt, dass alle Flüge IST ab dem 06.04.2019 mit dem neuen Flughafen ISL getauscht werden.
Dieser neue Flughafen liegt weit draußen (ca. 2 Stunden entfernt vom Atatürk Airport, wo sich auch das Airport-Hotel befindet,) und man kann diesen nur mit einem Flughafenshuttle oder Taxi erreichen.

Ich rief sofort nachdem ich die Email las die Vermittlungsagentur "travelgenio" mit der Vorwahl für Frankfurt am Main an und versuchte den Flug sofort zu stornieren. Die Dame sprach nur Spanisch und "Spenglish" und bat mich später anzurufen, was ich auch tat.

Insgesamt 11 Telefonate musste ich an diesem Tag (26.03.) tätigen bis ich dann abends halb acht, der 12 Anruf, endlich eine Dame erreichte, die ein wenig besser Englisch sprach und auch verstand, weshalb ich den Flug stornieren wollen würde. Aber laut ihrer Amadeus Maske, würde dieser Flug Atatürk Airport anfliegen.
Ich gab zu verstehen, dass ich eher der Email von THY Glauben schenken kann, als was auf ihrer Maske steht und bat diesen Flug zu stornieren.
Die Dame bat mich zu warten, sie würden sich mit der Airline in Verbindung setzen und mich anschließend anrufen.
Kurz vor Mitternacht rief mich dann ein Mitarbeiter von Travelgenio an, der auf Kindergarten-Deutsch überhaupt keine Peilung hatte, worum es geht, Lettercodes usw. Völlig sinnfrei, hab' auch nicht verstanden was dieser Anruf sollte. Wieder die Vertröstung, es würde mich am nächsten Tag dann jemand anrufen.

Am nächsten Tag (27.03), bis 14:00 Uhr, als dann wieder keiner zurückrief, rief ich erneut an. Diesmal war eine Mitarbeiterin, die deutsch sprach, zwar nicht flüssig, deshalb sprachen wir halb deutsch, halb englisch und sie stornierte dann auch endlich diese Flüge.

Ich bat sie auch mir bitte die ganze Summe ohne Stornierungsgebühren o.ä., zurück zu überweisen, schließlich ist es nicht mein Verschulden, und ich kann auch mit meinen Screenshots beweisen, dass ich den Flughafen IST anklickte und nicht ISL.

Sie sagte mir, dass Travelgenio auch nicht die ganze Summe von THY oder Onur zurück erstattet bekäme und sie mir deshalb auch nicht die Summe 630 Euro zurück überweisen könnten.
Ich versuchte ihr zu erklären, dass ich mit Travelgenio den Vertrag abschließ und nicht mit THY usw. 
Half alles nichts, ich glaube, was diese versuchten, war mich nur von der Stornierung abzuhalten. "

Dies schrieb ich meinem Anwalt. 

Hat hier jemand die Erfahrung, wie es sich verhält, wenn man gerichtlich sich mit travelgenio auseinandersetzt?
Vielen Dank für diese Seite, und danke dass so Viele ihre Erfahrungen über diese "piep" Agentur schreiben. (piep schrieb ich selbst


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2019)

Ich sag da nur - Travelgenio sitzt in Spanien ...
Noch Fragen zu realistischen (und bezahlbaren) Erfolgschancen.
Entweder das klappt mit dem Anwaltsschreiben oder es war ein Griff ins Klo


----------



## Shehra (29 März 2019)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort liebe(r) Hippo (Moderator).
Ja, das las ich leider auch unter Impressum / AGB:

  (...TRAVELGENIO, einem Unternehmen mit Sitz in c/Albasanz, 15, Edificio A, 2º Izq., 28037, Madrid, Spanien und Steuernummer (CIF) B85761120, eingetragen in dem Handelsregister von Madrid im Band 27001, Buch: 0, Seite: 1, Sektion: 8, Blatt: M 486495, Registrierungsnummer: 1 y CICMA 2333 

Unter Verbraucherschutz.de, las ich gerade Folgendes:
"...
Kaufmann, Edith
28.11.2018 an 12:10    · Antworten
Im Nov. 2017 habe ich bei Travelgenio Flugtickets der Niki-Air gekauft. Kurze Zeit später war Niki-Air von der Insolvenz der airberlin betroffen. Nach unzähligen, unbeschreiblichen Erfahrungen mit Travelgenio und Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Insolvenz-Team der airberlin habe ich herausgefunden, dass Travelgenio mein Geld zwecks Erstattung an mich längst bekommen hat. Bis heute reagiert Travelgenio selbst nach Einschaltung einer Rechtsanwältin NICHT auf meine Aufforderung zur Rückzahlung.


tonau
28.11.2018 an 20:19    · Antworten
Hallo ich habe auch mit Travelgenio gebucht und am Abflugtag keineTickets bekommen .Mein Rechtsschutz hat mir einen span .Anwalt empfohlen .Meine Anwalt war schomerus.net/ hat leider lange gedauert bis zum Urteil dafür erfolgreich. Viel Erfolg
..."

Ich bin gespannt, welche Vorgehensweise mein Anwalt ausführen wird, ...oder nicht :-(


----------



## jupp11 (29 März 2019)

Auch hier gilt wieder: Inbesondere bei Veranstaltern bei denen keine eigenen Erfahrungen bestehen:
 Googeln und checken was man darüber im WWW erfahren kann.
Der Thread beginnt 2013 . Seit sechs Jahren gibt es also bereits negative Berichte über den Laden.


----------



## Shehra (29 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt wieder: Inbesondere bei Veranstaltern bei denen keine eigenen Erfahrungen bestehen:
> Googeln und checken was man darüber im WWW erfahren kann.
> Der Thread beginnt 2013 . Seit sechs Jahren gibt es also bereits negative Berichte über den Laden.



Hallo Jupp 11,
ja, das hat mich auch gewundert. Heute fragte ich auch die Verbraucherzentrale, weshalb man diese Machenschaften Seitens Travelgenio/Trave2be nicht unterbindet.
Wenigstens sollte man diesen verbieten eine Telefonnummer mit der Vorwahl Frankfurt am Main, oder andere dt. Vorwahlen nutzen zu dürfen.
Wenn man sich die Seite anschaut, würde man denken "travelgenio" hätte auch eine Deutschland Vertretung/Filiale.

Auch mit einer guten Rechtsschutzversicherung, so scheint es, wird es schwierig, sich auf Rechtswegen zu wehren.

Welche Erfahrung hatten Sie, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2019)

Shehra schrieb:


> was ich heute meinem Anwalt schrieb: ...



@*Shehra* Wann sollte denn dein Flug sein? Der Atatürk Airport ist ab heute Geschichte. Vielleicht deshalb die Umbuchung?



			
				Flughafenbetreiber TAV schrieb:
			
		

> The transfer of operations to the new Istanbul Airport will begin on April 5th 3 AM and Ataturk Airport will be closed to commercial flights by April 6th 2 AM. We kindly request all passengers to contact their airlines regarding their flights on those dates. Due to temporary technical difficulties, only flight information is available at the moment. Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your understanding.
> >HIER<



Lies mal das hier: https://www.travelbook.de/fliegen/airports/flughafen-istanbul


----------



## Metzger (8 Mai 2019)

travelgenio ist völlig inkompetent , auf keinen Fall hier buchen


----------



## Heiko (8 Mai 2019)

Metzger schrieb:


> travelgenio ist völlig inkompetent , auf keinen Fall hier buchen


Kannst Du das auch mit Fakten untermauern oder ist das nur Stimmungsmache?


----------



## jupp11 (8 Mai 2019)

Flugportal Test | Die BESTEN 2022
					

Der Flugportal Test zeigt auf, welcher Anbieter den besten Flugpreis ermöglicht. Außerdem ist das Handling der verschiedenen Portale sehr wichtig.



					www.testsieger-berichte.de
				





> *Testergebnisse *
> Unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher Kriterien konnte folgendes Gesamtergebnis festgehalten werden:
> ....
> 12     travelgenio.de     54,5     ausreichend


letzter Platz....


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2019)

Das mit Travelgenio ist etwas verzwickt. Die bieten Leistung an und versagen gelegentlich aber nicht immer.

Wenn ich von Deutschland aus buchen möchte, würde ich mir nie einen nicht so bekannten, spanischen Anbieter nehmen, der auch noch mäßig beim Support ist. Wer aber nur auf den Preis achtet und alle anderen Indikatoren außer acht lässt, der soll sich ruhig bescheißen lassen und hier nicht Opfer spielen.


----------



## Ösi (9 August 2019)

Es gibt durchaus auch seriöse spanische Anbieter, das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Travelgenio gehört leider nicht dazu ...


----------



## BenTigger (10 August 2019)

> Es gibt durchaus auch seriöse spanische Anbieter



Das hat auch nie jemand bestritten, trotzdem würde ich auch keinen der seriösen spanischen Anbieter nehmen, da im Streitfalle eben das in Spanien ausgefochten wird. Da ist mir das doch ein wenig zu weit weg.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Spanien... Da ist mir das doch ein wenig zu weit weg.


Geht schon damit los, dass sich vermutlich hier in D oder der in Ö kein Anwalt findet, der wegen dem Auslandsbezug und dem geringen Streitwert das Mandat übernehmen würde.


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2019)

Seit Jahren liest man von schlechten Erahrungen. z.B hier 





						HolidayCheck
					

Travelgenio? - Forum Allgemeine Fragen - Reiseforum Allgemeine Fragen von Holidaycheck, diskutieren Sie mit!




					www.holidaycheck.de
				



Und die folgenden Postings


			
				fallerof
Dabei seit: 10.08.2004
Beiträge: 2.574 schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg von Travelgenio . Wie oft wurde diese Auskunft hier im Forum schon gegeben, aber man hält sich nicht daran. Die Sache lohnt sich einfach nicht, nur weil man die Flugtickets ein paar Euro billiger bekommt. Wenn alles gut geht mit den Flügen, hat man Glück gehabt. Gibt es aber Änderungen jeglicher Art, und das kommt doch öfter vor, dann hat man den "schwarzen Peter " und dann wirds teuer. Warum tut man sich das denn immer wieder an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bruci (28 August 2019)

Ist kein Betrug, jedenfalls bucht es Flüge.
Ticket kam nach kurzer Zeit per Email, Eticket, wurde auf der Seite der Airline auch als gültig markiert.
Am besten Ihr schaut bei
www.checkmytrip.com 
nach, das ist die Seite des Amadeus Sytstems, Buchungsdatenbank der Airlines,
Wenn Ihr eine Reservierungsnummer und euren Passagiernamen eingebt, dann könnt Ihr die Flugdaten sehen.
Reservierungsnummer sieht ungefähr so aus 
YMZKNB 
Buchstaben und Zahlen glaub ich, 5 oder 6.


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2019)

Es hat auch nie jemand behauptet, dass die keine Flüge buchen.
Der Betrugsvorwurf bezog sich 2015 auf Gebühren, die vorher nicht angezeigt wurden und bis zur Bestätigung der Buchung nicht klar waren.
plötzlich war der abgebuchte Preis wesentlich höher als vorher angezeigt.

Die letzten Beschwerden bezogen sich auf den teilweise miserablen Kundendienst bei einem Störfall der gebuchten Flüge.


----------



## ThoRos (17 September 2019)

ACHTUNG, Betrug! Hatte einen Flug gebucht, musste Wochen vor Reiseantritt (August 2019) stornieren, habe alle in langer Korrespondenz geforderten Unterlagen beigebracht, um 86 % des Reisepreises erstattet zu bekommen - dann die Erstattungs-Absage. Auf ein Anwaltsschreiben keine Reaktion, jetzt werde ich klagen - auch wenn diese Würmer in Madrid setzen.


----------



## BenTigger (17 September 2019)

Viel Glück...

Lass uns bitte wissen, wie es ausgegangen ist, andere wollen vielleicht auch wissen, wie es weitergehen kann.


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2019)

ThoRos schrieb:


> Auf ein Anwaltsschreiben keine Reaktion, jetzt werde ich klagen


Das ist ja mal toll!


BenTigger schrieb:


> Lass uns bitte wissen, wie es ausgegangen ist


Unbedingt! Mich würde vorab aber die Erstattungs-Absage interessieren. Welchen Grund führen die Spanier an?


----------



## Wulfie (6 November 2019)

hallo in die Runde. Nie hatte ich mit dieser Firma zu tun, bis plötzlich eine Abbuchung auf meiem Mastercard-Konto auftaucht. Eindeutig krimineller Hintergrund. Keine Ahnung, wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind. Hatte meine Karte nie aus der Hand gegeben.
Eindeutig: Polizei einschalten.

nochmal der Wulfie.   Mir kam irgendwie ...Mastercard gehackt...Spanien... in den Sinn. Und siehe da:  https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Hacker-klauen-Daten-von-Mastercard-Kunden-article21223369.html

das könnte eine Erklärung sein. Klarer Fall Wirtschaftskriminalität. Hier gibt es keine vorsichtige Zurückhaltung, wie von anderen geäußert wurde. Wär schön, wenn man die Kerle packen könnte: Hombres, Hände hoch!


modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------



## swindo (14 April 2020)

*Corona zeigt wo es klemmt. *
Bei allem Verständnis für die hohe Arbeitsbelastung in Folge von Corona. Auch ich erreichte Travelgenio kurz vor meinem Abflug am 19. März nicht, sodass ich direkt bei SWISS meinen Flug absagen musste nach dem am 16. März in der Schweiz der Lock down verfügt wurde. Wäre ich geflogen würde ich nun in Brasilien fest sitzen.
Jetzt wo es darum geht die Angelegenheit mit Travelgenio zu regeln geht per Telefon weiterhin nichts. Auf der Homepage wie am Telefon wird man aufgefordert seinen Fall mit Formular einzureichen. Nur ein Formular findet sich auf der ganzen Homepage nicht. Rufe ich meine Buchung auf wird lapidar STORNIERT angezeigt und auch dort weit und breit nichts von einem Formular.
Auch per FAX ist kein Durchkommen, ein fürs andere Mal wird die Faxübermittlung abgebrochen weil der Faxgerät von Travelgenio angeblich besetzt sei. Ich vermute viel mehr, dass man das Gerät ausser Betrieb gesetzt hat um lästige Anfragen zu stoppen.

Bei allem Verstädnis für die hohe Arbeitslast - aber wenn man die geforderten Formulare selbst auf der Homepage nicht aufrufen kann, man am Telefon mit keinem Mitarbeiter sprechen kann und der FAX nicht durch geht, ist es kein Wunder wenn der Laden schlecht bewertet wird.
Umso erstaunlicher finde ich die raschen Stellungnahmen von Travelgenio hier bei Trustpilot - welche innert wenigen Minuten zu neuen Bewertungen abgegeben werden - wenn auch nur mit copy paste Texten. So etwas geht nun gar nicht.

Ich habe meinen Fall nun via E-Mail info AT travelgenio.com eingereicht. Wobei ich mir da keine grossen Hoffnungen mache zeitnah etwas zu hören.
Sollte ich nix hören werde ich bei der Kreditkartenfirma den Chargeback einleiten um meine Euronen zurück zu bekommen.

WICHTIG Travelgenio und Travel2be gehören zusammen und an beiden Orten sind die gleich Missstände zu vermelden. Spanische Zustände vom schlimmsten.


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2020)

swindo schrieb:


> Sollte ich nix hören werde ich bei der Kreditkartenfirma den Chargeback einleiten um meine Euronen zurück zu bekommen.


Aber warum erst dann? In der Zwischenzeit vergeht dieselbige und der Rückruf könnte wegen der Duldung des Kunden abgewiesen werden. Vermutlich müsstest du zuvor auch noch bei deiner örtlichen Polizei eine Strafanzeige erstatten, da die Kreditkartenunternehmen eigentlich immer ein Aktenzeichen erwarten. Geht ja zwischenzeitlich online, vermutlich auch in der Schweiz.


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2020)

Typisch die  Bewertungen bei Trustpilot: zig ausführliche Beschwerden und  die Jubelkommmentare
im Microformat bestehen meist  aus einem Halbsatz und müllen die Gesamtbewertung zu.


> Alles lief reibungslos.
> ...
> Guthaben Angebote , Danke
> ...
> Unkoplizierter Vorgang der Buchung. Alles hat geklappt.


usw, usw .  Ein Schelm, wer sich böses dabei denkt

Die Gesamtnote von  Trustpilot  sagt überhaupt nichts aus.
Man muß sich schon die Kommentare einzeln ansehen.


----------



## Doris perrelet (23 April 2020)

Hallo wer kann mir helfen 1.ich habe meinen flug stornieren müssen da ich im verdacht von corona erktankung war u.ins krankenhaus musste da ich trotz reiserücktr.versicherung weder eine bestättigung noch eine nachricht erhielt möchte ich nun den flug umbuchen dazu brauchte ich über 4 tage da ich endlose stunden in der warteschleife hing niemand sprach deutsch nun muss ich den flug von meiner freundin ebenfalls umbuchen u.sitze bereits wieder 5stunden am telefon u.pc vergeblich da ich nicht sehr vertraut bin mit pc ist alles noch schwirieger für mich telefonisch krieg ik es nicht hin da ik nicht weiss wie mann buchstaben am telefon eingibt und am tablet auf der travelg.seite finde ich das kontactformular nicht um eine buchungsänderung vorzunehmen bitte kann mir irgent jemand helfen bevor meine freundin ebenfalls ihren flug verliert da sie italienerin ist u.kaum deutsch kann geschweigeden englisch sitztn wir schön in der .......nie mehr buche ich hier


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2020)

Im Zweifelsfall - wenn noch genug Zeit ist - Auslandseinschreiben mit Rückschein.
Bei der Freundin ist die Frage - hatte sie einen Flug mit Umbuchungsmöglichkeit oder den absoluten Billigheimer ohne Reiserücktritt und Umbuchungsoption.
Deine Situation gilt nicht für einen Reisepartner


----------



## Michael Finzel (1 September 2020)

pesotante schrieb:


> ich habe gebucht mit travelgenio. hat soweit alles geklappt. das problem ist einfach die informationsflut. es kam die flugbestätigung mehr nicht. der flug sollte Brüssel - santo domingo gehen. ich war absolut unsicher ob das auch klappt. habe dann mit travelgenio in madrid kontakt aufgenommen. die leute waren sehr nett, und haben mir den flug nochmals per mail bestätigt. habe dann visacard kontaktiert, und von dort die information bekommen das sie mit der Firma noch keine probleme hatten. trotzdem hatte ich immer noch zweifel. bin dann aber trotzdem auf gut glück nach Brüssel gefahren, und siehe da alles war kein problem. also wenn angst dann bitte in madrid anrufen. leute sprechen gut deutsch und werden euch ganz sicher weiter helfen.
> 
> also ganz ehrlich, habe nach euren Kommentaren auch angst gehabt. hatte leider schon gebucht. habe mich auch mit visacard in verbindung gesetzt. dort wurde mir die angst genommen. habe den flug korrekt angetreten.  also alles in ordnung. würde jedem empfehlen auch mal bei travegenio in madrid anzurufen. sprechen sehr gut deutsch. meine sorge war also unbegründet. mein flug ging Brüssel- santo domingo


Und welche Rufnummer


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2020)

Michael Finzel schrieb:


> Und welche Rufnummer


Nach fünf Jahren wird der sich kaum daran erinnern


> pesotante * frisch registriert
> Zuletzt gesehen     19 April 2015*


----------



## Cécile Schneider (14 September 2020)

Wir haben schon über diverse Seiten gebucht. Die schlechteste ist Travelgenio. Man wird verarscht, kann keinen erreichen, weder telefonisch noch per Mail. 
Nie wieder!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2020)

Travelgenio wird auf Trustpilot mit 1,4 von 5 als „Ungenügend“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von Travelgenio passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 7.494 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com
				




Die Jubelposterabteilung  hat alle Hände voll zu tun


----------



## Michael Eindeutig (2 Dezember 2020)

lost-in-music schrieb:


> !!!UNSERIÖSE ABZOCKERFIRMA!!!
> Flug bei TRAVELGENIO gebucht (weitergeleitet von skyscaner). Gemerkt dass ich den Flug (29.6.2015) zeitlich nicht schaffe. Also angefragt wie die Konditionen für Storno sind. 300 euro gebühr plus 30 euro bearbeitung. Bitter aber ok. bis zu 24h vor flug möglich. alles gemacht. (die mail kamen immer prompt, aber extrem kurz gefasst, natürlich auf englisch, zwischendurch eine spanische ohne wirklichen inhalt, immer nur mit vornamen 'unterschrieben') bestätigung fürs storno von denen erhalten. 4h vor abfluge bekomme ich eine mail dass der flug nicht refundable ist.
> die hatten meine daten, die flugdaten, alles. und checken erst am letzten tag die fluglinie.
> natürlich habe ich sofort protestiert und auf unsere schriftlichen vereinbarungen verwiesen. keine reaktion. reaktion gefortert, irgendeine äußerung. nichts. mit anwalt (fristsetzung) gedroht. nichts. werde jetzt wohl klagen. oder strafanzeige stellen. es geht zwar 'nur' um ca. 800,- €, für mich ist das aber EXTREM viel geld und der ganze stress und folgekosten (durch umbuchung anderer flüge, da meine partnerin schon vor ort war und dann früher zurück nach dlt wollte/musste) die entstanden sind lassen mich vor wut kochen wenn ich daran denke!
> ...


Vorsicht vor Travelgenio !!! habe Flug gebucht von Afrika nach Deutschland, und sehe dann , dass ich Gepäck extra buchen muss !!!!! GAUNER

Was kann man tun , um diesen Verein Travelgenio das Handwerk zu legen ??


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2020)

Ohh.. Bei Ryanair Muss man Gepäck auch extra buchen. Bitte denen gleich das Handwerk mit erledigen....
Noch mehr OOOh, Bei Lufthansa kann man auch Flugtickets ohne Gepäck kaufen. Auch die gleich mit erledigen...

Hmm oder doch lieber vorher genauer lesen, was das Angebot beinhaltet?


----------



## Pedro303 (5 Juni 2022)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das Kleingedruckte von Travelgenio verweist bei Stornierungen klar auf die Bedingungen der jeweiligen Fluglinie und empfiehlt ganz klar den Abschluß einer Reiserücktrittsversicherung.
> Also da sehe ich jetzt mal keine Fallen o.ä.
> Wenn Du also da vabanque gespielt hast und auf die Reiserücktrittsversicherung verzichtet hast kannst Du ziemlich sicher in den AGB der Fluglinie bei welchem Stornotermin vor Flugbeginn welche Stornogebühren zu zahlen sind.
> Bei manchen Gesellschaften steht auch z.B. klar drin daß der Flug verfällt und Du gar nichts mehr kriegst.
> Kann man von halten was man will, wenn man dort bucht akzeptiert man das - Billigflieger dann halt


----------



## Pedro303 (5 Juni 2022)

Das ist Unsinn. Wenn man bei Travelgenio gebucht hat, ändert die Fluggesellschaft nur auf Aktivität von travelgenio. Dieses Unternehmen bietet keinerlei Service, daher musste ich neu Buchen und habe schaden von 70Euro.


----------



## Clemens (27 Juli 2022)

*Travelgenio – ungenügend / absolut unseriös / Finger weg von Travelgenio*

Nutzen Sie nicht Travelgenio. 

Ende Oktober 2021 habe ich einen Flug über einen Ticketanbieter bei Travelgenio für Thai Airways gebucht (mit Stornooption). Aufgrund der explodierenden Corona Infektionen Anfang des Jahres habe ich den Flug Mitte Januar 2022 storniert (eine Verschiebung hat das Travelgenio Portal nicht zugelassen, trotz gebuchter Umbuchungsoption). Seit Januar warte ich auf die Rückerstattung von Travelgenio. Eine ordentliche Rückmeldung von Travelgenio zu bekommen, ist nicht möglich (trotz gebuchter Option Kontaktmöglichkeit). Mails werden durch automatische Mails beantwortet; das Travelgenio Portal hilft nicht weiter. Travelgenio liefert eine Telefonnummer aus Spanien, bei dieser Nummer warten Sie endlos, um dann keinen Ansprechpartner zu bekommen; oder nach langem Warten in der Telefonschleife immer wieder englisch/spanischsprachige Mitarbeiter am Apparat. Man wird vertröstet und solle in 5 min noch einmal anrufen. Auf dem Travelgenio Portal wird mir mein Status der Rückerstattung "Wartet auf die Genehmigung der Fluggesellschaft" angezeigt. Ich habe mit der Fluggesellschaft Kontakt aufgenommen. Diese hat mir (schriftlich) versichert, dass sie Mitte Mai die „Auszahlungsautorisierung für mein Ticket an Travelgenio gegeben hat“. Aber keine Rückerstattung von Travelgenio.

Weitere Unterstützung z.B. von flightrights, Ersatz-Pilot ist nicht möglich, da Thai Airways den Status „insolvent“ hat.

Travelgenio nützt diese Situation aus, also besser Finger weg von Travelgenio.


----------

